# Cashier Crosstraining? Considering quitting



## angelmich1029 (Mar 12, 2021)

I recently got hired as a front of store attendant and they told me I'd begin cross training as a cashier. Im starting to realize that working as a front of store attendant is not for me and I'm hoping that working as a cashier will help me work less outside. I have lots of experience with customer service and working on cash registers. I was wondering if I do well as a cashier will that help me work less shifts as a front of store attendant. I don't wanna leave Target because of the pay but I was very eager to interact with guest and work with people which it was I thought id initially be doing as a front of store attendant but that's not what its looking like and if I can strengthen my skills on the register to work less as a FOA then I will do so but seeing as I'm so new I don't know what to expect if anyone can help me that'd be great.


----------



## Fluttervale (Mar 12, 2021)

You won't get moved to cashier unless they have someone else to put on FOS.


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 12, 2021)

If you get trained as a cashier you would be able to pickup more shifts and possibly work in electronics too.

However as the previous poster mentioned you will probably still be a FOS.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 13, 2021)

It is possible to get out of the FOS role, but it would take a lot of time and you would have to be decent at your current role. If you can learn to take out Drive Ups and you are wicked fast at that, that would be a quicker way out of FOS


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 13, 2021)

Some of our best fulfillment TMs started as FOSAs. If you work hard as an attendant and the fulfillment team members like you, we'll adopt you when we have openings if you're interested. We have a new attendant now whose been there about a month. I've already spoken to my ETL about getting her fulfillment trained and on our schedule when we have hours to give. We can always hire new cart pushers. Hiring hard workers who want to do fulfillment and who fit in with our team vibe is more challenging. The new girl fits what we're looking for.

So, don't limit yourself to just looking to cashier is what I'm saying.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Mar 19, 2021)

One suggestion is to pick up cashiering shifts and when you work them, do all of the things you are supposed to - offer red cards, make sure they're using their app or tell them about the app, inquire about their shopping experience, thank them kindly, etc. That gets noticed by good SETLs and other leadership. These things can take some time, so don't expect immediate results.


----------

